# 10/23 Sharking



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Came out around 9 or so. On the way back in from running my bait James got hooked up on the 9/0. Crazy thing is that he actually got spooled, but by some miracle the knot on the spool held! James was actually able to pick back up some line & then he was back in the game! 30 minutes later we had an 82" sandbar beached! Got pictures & released her to fight another day, but not before she tail-slapped the sh** out of my leg & Nathan's arm/back/etc. Haha. 3:00 now & haven't had a run in a while. Did have a breakoff around 1:00 though. SCRATCH THAT! JEFF IS HOOKED UP RIGHT NOW! ISN'T IT CRAZY HOW THAT HAPPENS?!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hahahaha... oh my gosh. Scratch that again. He WAS hooked up. He biffed it like three times trying to run backwards into a hill in the sand & got a bunch of slack & then the shark bit through his trace. Must have started head shaking when the line went slack & caught the leader just right.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Did yall have the cops show up on yall tonight


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Did yall have the cops show up on yall tonight


Yup, we did. They were a bit disrespectful. They did a half donut on the four-wheeler & sprayed all of our stuff with sand when they left.. Not sure why that was necessary..


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Yup, we did. They were repulsively disrespectful. They did a half donut on the four-wheeler & sprayed all of our stuff with sand when they left..


They were courteous when I was talking to them though, laughed after I explained what happened, probably weren't thinking when they peeled out.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Why did the cops come? Are these real cops or like beach/pickens etc cops? I dont see any reason for the sheriff dept or police to show up.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I wanna see the pics.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey Nathan come to my house and kick my ass for not going....


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

That was crazy!!! I cant believe that knot held like that. That beast took over 100 yards in about 10 seconds. It sucks ya'll didnt get one on the beach after we left. I'm planning on going back out there tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

here are some pictures. Sorry for the poor quality. I'm sure there will be better ones up soon. It was a good first shark for James!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What bait did it take? Nice catch!


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

That was on bluefish. I love that bait for sharks


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice. I got a good amount of blues and rays I need to use. I just hate the cold. Im gonna have to suck it up


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

haha I know what you mean. I take all sorts of layers out there, and even got a tent for when the wind starts to pick up. I'm not built for the cold....or 65 degrees haha


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great first shark!! Getting spooled always make it more exciting!!! UGLY


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice one! You guys are pretty much killing it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



ThaFish said:


> Flguy32514 said:
> 
> 
> > Did yall have the cops show up on yall tonight
> ...


Did someone complain about y'all fishing there or what?


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

Had a blast catching that thing. Def a great catch for first time goin shark fishing. Thanks austin for letting me grab the rod on that one. And thanks for the help beaching that fat lady fellows. Def got me hooked on shark fishing!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Did someone complain about y'all fishing there or what?


No I was out on the beach pier, everyone on the pier thought they were fighting and the call got made all I could hear was someone keep yelling "WTF ARE YOU DOING?"


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Flguy32514 said:


> No I was out on the beach pier, everyone on the pier thought they were fighting and the call got made all I could hear was someone keep yelling "WTF ARE YOU DOING?"


 
monster catcher told me that somebody was yaking the wrong way so that's why they were yelling that.


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

foreverfishing said:


> monster catcher told me that somebody was yaking the wrong way so that's why they were yelling that.


That is correct...he was about to cross thafish line so they were yelling to tell him to turn. Didnt realize we were being so loud....sorry bout the scare down there, but I could see the confusion....regardless, good looking out!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Did yall see that boat that kept running the beach with no running lights? Dunno if he came after yall left or not


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Did yall see that boat that kept running the beach with no running lights? Dunno if he came after yall left or not


He came right in front of us, just about cut our lines, shined the spotlight and he went out a bit.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dunno what his deal is, gut who works at the pier said he was out there the night before and went under the pier, looking for dope maybe?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Flounder gigging I assume, not 100% though.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> hey Nathan come to my house and kick my ass for not going....


Hahahah, go tonight! Still got ray!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought he was a gigger too but he was hauling ass n wouldn't slow down


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

monster_catcher said:


> That was crazy!!! I cant believe that knot held like that. That beast took over 100 yards in about 10 seconds. It sucks ya'll didnt get one on the beach after we left. I'm planning on going back out there tonight if anyone is interested.


May come out! Not sure though, might just take it easy and hang at bob sykes tonight, I need more tackle though, I'm just about out of sparkplugs and nuts and bolts, need some new weights!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Hahahah, go tonight! Still got ray!


 
I might just try black water for dons bull!! don't got the money to make it out there. got to get my phone back on as well. I got one doubled haywire leader and one swivel im not using. I need cash and I'd get a job but between school and fishing there just isn't anytime!!!:whistling:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

The Sharks were probably chasing that huge school of rays I saw off the pier, there was easily 500-600 rays, sharks were coming up and hitting them


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Flguy32514 said:


> The Sharks were probably chasing that huge school of rays I saw off the pier, there was easily 500-600 rays, sharks were coming up and hitting them


That would be awesome to see, did you video it?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I tried I couldn't get enough light on the water for my phone to pick up. They were so thick I picked one up with my drop net but he fell out


----------

